# Icewind Dale animated short film



## CrusaderX (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm not sure where this came from or why it was made. I found a link to it on usenet. But it's rather cool and worth a look.

http://www.motionzoo.com/animation/mithril.mov


----------



## KainG (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow.  

That was pretty awesome, and even more so was the fight between Drizzt and Entreri. If I had to ever imagine an animated Drizzt movie, that would certainly come close to it.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 25, 2003)

Eff'n Awesome!!

He captured everything perfectly! Wizards should definetly take note of this and give this fellow a job.


----------



## Henry (Aug 26, 2003)

I won't say he captured everything perfectly, but he did a darned good job. I actually got chills watching Drizzt and Entreri trade blows - and got 'em again when Guenhwyvar was summoned.


----------



## MarauderX (Aug 26, 2003)

That...was the best...use of a No. 2 pencil...I have ever seen... still...out of...breath...from the...hand-cramp...action...


----------



## Pants (Aug 26, 2003)

Gah!  What is the version of Quicktime that is needed to run this?  All I can get is audio.


----------



## Henry (Aug 26, 2003)

I have Quicktime ver. 6.3 for windows, and that seemed to run it with no problems.


----------



## Pants (Aug 26, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *I have Quicktime ver. 6.3 for windows, and that seemed to run it with no problems. *



Curse you Quicktime 5.0!  *shakes fist*


----------



## Stormfalcon (Aug 26, 2003)

Really great stuff, and it's still in rough form.  I especially liked how well it was set to the music (which was the opener from the Escaflowne movie)  I wouldn't mind seeing what this guy comes up with as he gets into the animation industry (provided that the studios don't saddle him with crap projects from the infernal minds of marketing).


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 26, 2003)

Holy COW!!!!....that was damn skippy good.


----------



## Welverin (Aug 26, 2003)

Pants said:
			
		

> *
> Curse you Quicktime 5.0!  *shakes fist* *




I have 6.1 and it won't load at all for me, same goes for someone I asked to try it out for me.


----------



## s/LaSH (Aug 26, 2003)

DAY-um, that's sweet. Day-um.

I've got straight version 6 of QuickTime, I think, and got no problems. To those who do have problems - did you download the movie (via right click-save as or similar method), or just open it in-browser? That could (could) have something to do with it... and we wouldn't want anyone missing out on this.

EDIT: Or limited bandwidth on the host... that could account for it not working, I suppose.


----------



## Henry (Aug 26, 2003)

I downloaded it, then opened Quicktime, then loaded it into QT.

When I tried to stream it straight from the site, or double-click to run it, it did not work for me.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 26, 2003)

Wow! That was pretty cool. I'd love to see more of this guys work. Even in rough form, that was great.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 27, 2003)

That was incredible.


----------



## Pants (Aug 27, 2003)

Very cool!


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 27, 2003)

That was great!  The quality of the cinematography and animation were absoultely fantastic for an amature project.

He even through in a cameo appearance by Jarlaxle, even though Jarlaxle never appeared in the Icewind Dale Trilogy.  Still, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Pants (Aug 27, 2003)

Anyone notice the part where Regis flipped off Entreri?
Classic!


----------



## Umbran (Aug 27, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> When I tried to stream it straight from the site, or double-click to run it, it did not work for me.




Oh, I think it'll work just fine, it just takes forever to load.  The thing is 9+ MB, so you hae to be patient.


----------



## Gnome Berzerker (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow.

Took me a real long time to DL it, but it was well worth it.


----------



## Tsyr (Aug 27, 2003)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where this came from or why it was made.  I found a link to it on usenet.  But it's rather cool and worth a look.
> 
> http://www.motionzoo.com/animation/mithril.mov




Kick arse!

I can't say I like how they drew Regis (He reminded me of that 
Louie Anderson cartoon...), but otherwise...


----------



## Tsyr (Aug 27, 2003)

Stupid double post...


----------



## Benben (Aug 28, 2003)

I would rather have this team animate the Drizzt and Dragonlance sagas than have a hundred Scourge of Worlds DVDs.

And I really like my Sourge of Worlds sample DVD from GAMA.


----------



## LuYangShih (Aug 28, 2003)

Quite impressive for an amateur project, and great fun period.


----------



## Doppleganger (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow that was fantastic!!

After digging around, I found that the two creators are making their way into the industry.   Ben Dai worked on Warcraft 3 as a cinematic artist, and Bruno Velazquez worked on X-Men Next Dimension (Gamecube) as an animator.


----------



## mooby (Aug 28, 2003)

i downloaded it, watched it once, and i loved it.

then, i set it so that quicktime would "always be used to open this program" and it wont work anymore.  any suggestions?


----------



## bendai (Aug 29, 2003)

hi guys. 
this is ben. me and my buddy Bruno made this film a while back in school. 
i am glad that u all liked it. 
thanks for taking the time to watch our animation.  
thanks mike for emailing me about this. 
knowing that there are people out there who enjoy our animation meant alot to us. 
thanks again guys!!!!!!

ben dai


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 29, 2003)

That made my morning.  Encore!!


----------



## The Blue Elf (Aug 30, 2003)

bendai said:
			
		

> hi guys.
> this is ben. me and my buddy Bruno made this film a while back in school.
> i am glad that u all liked it.
> thanks for taking the time to watch our animation.
> ...





Actually, I think you should get a Ennnie for this and show this at Gencon next year see what the actual R.A Salvatore thinks.


----------



## Brunobi (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi,

     My name is Bruno Velazquez.  I just got a call from Ben Dai and we are both very happy with the respose and support that you guys have given us.  We both made this film because we enjoyed reading Salvatore's great stories and because we love animation.
     When we put this film on Motionzoo we hoped that someone out there would enjoy it.  Thank you all for your taking the time to see it.



Bruno Velazquez


----------



## Gnome Berzerker (Sep 4, 2003)

So, when's the next one?

I'd LOVE to see more work from you guys.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 4, 2003)

*to Brunobi and ben dai*

thank you for making it.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Sep 4, 2003)

Yes, thanks for the awesome movie, Ben and Bruno!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## BluWolf (Sep 5, 2003)

*The wrath of ENworld*

A note from the Motionzoo server...

"Over the last few days you might have noticed our site was down.

One of the animated films we host started getting linked to at various forums across the internet and our bandwidth got severely raped resulting in our account being terminated. The site has been restored off a previous backup so if you notice anything not working, post or private message me.

If you came here looking for the animated student film Road to Mithril Hall by Ben Dai and Bruno Velazquez, were currently looking for a way to rehost it that wont get our site shutdown so if anyone has webspace that can handle a considerable amount of traffic(5GB/day) and would like to mirror it, please let us know.


----------



## mooby (Sep 5, 2003)

The movie rocks so much, it got a site shut down!

KEWL!


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 6, 2003)

I am in no way surprised by this news.  I knew this thing was popular when we sat down to game last week and I make mention of it thinking no one had seen it when one of our guys whipped out his laptop and played it for the other 2 guys who hadn't seen it.


----------



## Daniel Knight (Sep 7, 2003)

New link: http://www.dipree.de/download.php4

Get it while it lasts.

Oh yeah - utterly brilliant.


----------



## blueshade (Sep 7, 2003)

Thank you!!  I missed it the first time.  I can't wait to show it to my group.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 8, 2003)

color me unimpressed.
I guess it must be the animation style that really sucked any emotion from the characters for me.


----------



## bendai (Sep 8, 2003)

thanks for posting the mirror site!


----------



## Ghostwind (Sep 8, 2003)

Bendai-

Email me about hosting this on my site if you would. I'd like to offer it to the masses there. It's very enjoyable in my opinion.


----------



## Ghostwind (Sep 17, 2003)

Just in case anyone has had trouble downloading the video from other sites, I've posted it in the *Downloads* section of the d20 Magazine Rack.

Btw, *bump*


----------



## Welverin (Sep 17, 2003)

Cool, thanks for doing (for others at least).


----------



## mooby (Sep 17, 2003)

We Want More!!!


----------

